# can venomous snakes climb



## hotrod (Dec 26, 2006)

I was watching a show the other day and they were saying australian venomous snakes can't climb because of body structure has any oneelse heard this :?


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 26, 2006)

I have pics of a spotted blue belly at the top of a fence (like the fences they put around primary schools), it was wrapped all through the gaps, which made it very hard to remove.
I have also found a red belly climbing around on an old tractor in a shed.


Donk


----------



## Australis (Dec 26, 2006)

Several species of Venomous species can climb, if not most maybe even all.



The following is just as few speciess of Elapidae, well know for their ability to climb.
All Hoplocephalus climb, Notechis (Tiger Snakes), Tropidechis (Rough-scaled Snake).


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 26, 2006)

tigersnakes climb trees to raid birdnests and get their bearings.
i like to give captive tigers a branch to climb up which they use often


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 26, 2006)

ive seen adders well over a meter high in small bushes.


----------



## Australis (Dec 26, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> ive seen adders well over a meter high in small bushes.



That i would like to see!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 26, 2006)

well if an adder can get up the trees then any of them can.
especially if they are hungry/lean
i have been to callouts where a tiger was in the roof of a house,another where one was in the rafters of a barn and others that were in trees and bushes.
some of the punters ive been out to have been surprised by a snake looking at them at eye level or higher from a tree or a trellis when they have walked outside..


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 26, 2006)

your right, all snakes can climb if they have to or really need to, just some are much better at it than others.


----------



## jessejames (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm only new here but did you mean climb as in trees etc which i thaught nearly all snakes would be able to do.

Or did you mean like when some-one is holding onto the tail and climb up themselves so they could bite u.

Just thaught i might ask the question


----------



## slim6y (Dec 26, 2006)

Well *ahem* isn't the brown tree snake venomous - not deadly, but still contains some punch... and by its very title "tree" snake... wouldn't I assume it could climb?

Please tell me you class them as venomous... even if it is weak!


----------



## Australis (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah of course they are still classed as Venomous even if it might be mild and have a poor delivery system.


----------



## Australis (Dec 26, 2006)

What hot rod mentioned, im sure ive heard the same claim but it only directed at Australian Elapidae species, so i didnt bother to mention the BTS


----------



## slim6y (Dec 26, 2006)

Australis said:


> What hot rod mentioned, im sure ive heard the same claim but it only directed at Australian Elapidae species, so i didnt bother to mention the BTS



I guess that makes more sense...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 26, 2006)

> I'm only new here but did you mean climb as in trees etc which i thaught nearly all snakes would be able to do.
> 
> Or did you mean like when some-one is holding onto the tail and climb up themselves so they could bite u.
> 
> Just thaught i might ask the question


if this is what the question was about then i would say generally speaking an australian elapids dont have the suppleness of a python,but they can surprise you.especially young lean or fit brown snakes or tiapans.
they can have the abilty to come up on themselves if you are holding by the "tail".
people who keep collettes and other pseudechis sp.would know thes can have a strong middle body which can help them get up themselves(for want of a better phrase)
baz


----------



## hotrod (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks everyone for your answers


----------

